# E90 Spy Pics - 7/16



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

PhilH said:


> There's always variations on the bumper on different models and with redesigns. Think about how many different bumpers the E46 has had... 1999-2001 sedan, 330i sport package, 2002-2005 325i/base 330i, Ci 2000-2003, Ci 2004-2006, ZHP (did I miss any?).


While I completely agree, how many years did it take for those to come about? I think that the Mtech package is the most aggressive on the E46, and hope that they release something simlar for the E90. I guess we will see with the E60 (current 5 :dunno:  ... sorry... not up to date on the E classification) whether they will get a sport treatment to their bumpers besides the M- series


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Some quick (somewhat sloppy) Photoshop jobs:


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Here you go


For some reason, the pinched rear end reminds me of the current Merceded C class :dunno: Alos, I sure hope that the reas valence cover is lower than the one shown above, it makes the car look like it is in perpetual brake dive 

Porportions of the rest of the car are encouraging....


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

I hope that the E90 will also have better looking wheels than those. They are rather ugly IMO


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

How much longer did they say they were going to make the E90? It looks as big as an E60!

Otherwise, the pics look so-so. We'll have to see how the final product comes out.


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> ...must of...


"must have". Sorry, a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

One more


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> One more


No, I think the outer part of the headlights are going to go further into the fender and have some odd shape like a E83. And those kidneys are WAY too huge. Its starting to look like a Skoda Octavia.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Those kidney Grills are way the hell too big.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> One more


Not bad, kinda reminds me of a Acura TL 
And yes, those grilles do look quite large :eeps:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

My very first thought upon seeing the pix was that it was a Volvo.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

RCK said:



> Not bad, kinda reminds me of a Acura TL


Truth be known, I rather have the TL for the money.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

From the replies so far, I have noticed that the critics (and fears) are focusing on two points :

1) Headlights
2) Kidney grills

It indeed looks like the E90 will be the little brother of the E60, with a more decent trunk, but almost identical front fascia.


----------



## WBear (Aug 30, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> One more


Is it me, or does the front look like a Pontiac? Don't like it. It's too swept back.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

Dont know why, but it reminds me of an E39. I thinkit is not bangled alot, which is really good. It looks bigger than an E46, maybe more like an E39. 

Which is still quite big for a 3 series....

Lets hope that it wont be really Bangled..


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> It is kind of amazing it does look like a mini-5er. I was under the impression BMW was going to keep the design of the new 3 series less Bangleized.
> 
> *This design does not show sporty elegance... more a watered down world car.*
> 
> Maybe the E90 will look better in the showroom.


If this is it then my opinion of the new wave of BMWs is correct: they are abandoning the sporty styling towards the generic but fashionable middle. Somebody must have told them that that's where the sales are. And probably is... for 6 months.

I was expecting a more distinctive/aggresive BMW sport sedan, not a beefed-up Honda Civic. This latest photo is a dissapointment... :thumbdwn:

I was hoping that the new E90 was going to look more like this:


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

Technic said:


> If this is it then my opinion of the new wave of BMWs is correct: they are abandoning the sporty styling towards the generic but fashionable middle. Somebody must have told them that that's where the sales are. And probably is... for 6 months.
> 
> I was expecting a more distinctive/aggresive BMW sport sedan, not a beefed-up Honda Civic. This latest photo is a dissapointment... :thumbdwn:
> 
> I was hoping that the new E90 was going to look more like this:


WOW!!! This is cool.!


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

bavarian19 said:


> Im going to actually say that Im liking the styling so far on the E90. :thumbup:
> 
> The only thing im not really liking is the front bumper. I guess I was expecting something a little more sporty like the mtech or msport bumper....


Is it just me or does this car look massive compared to an e46?


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> Is it just me or does this car look massive compared to an e46?


I think the E90 was supposed to grow a little. Who really knows how much right now... but yes, expect to see some growth.


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

i know everyone is posting their photoshop versions, but i still want to post mine. i believe this is what is really under the tape as i've only used actual cues from the spy shot to determine shapes and outlines. the only part i can't decipher is the upper kidney surrounds, so i've left that area neutral. the lower kidneys though are the actual pixels from the photo lightened and smoothened. as much as it doesn't make sense to me, i also believe i show the accurate contour of the headlight. i'm certain of the left and right corners, and there isn't any detail in the photo above or below the headlight to suggest an outline different than what's already showing. maybe there's a lower scallop there i can't see.










i didn't attempt to uncover the rear because the details are hidden too well in that shot.


----------



## gtvr6 (Apr 19, 2002)

*No good....Pontiac GTO!!!*



ride365 said:


> i know everyone is posting their photoshop versions, but i still want to post mine. i believe this is what is really under the tape as i've only used actual cues from the spy shot to determine shapes and outlines. the only part i can't decipher is the upper kidney surrounds, so i've left that area neutral. the lower kidneys though are the actual pixels from the photo lightened and smoothened. as much as it doesn't make sense to me, i also believe i show the accurate contour of the headlight. i'm certain of the left and right corners, and there isn't any detail in the photo above or below the headlight to suggest an outline different than what's already showing. maybe there's a lower scallop there i can't see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked some of the other tries, but this one's a no in my book. Sorry.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Technic said:


> If this is it then my opinion of the new wave of BMWs is correct: they are abandoning the sporty styling towards the generic but fashionable middle. Somebody must have told them that that's where the sales are. And probably is... for 6 months.
> 
> I was expecting a more distinctive/aggresive BMW sport sedan, not a beefed-up Honda Civic. This latest photo is a dissapointment... :thumbdwn:


Yes in my opinion the car will not looks as aggressive as the current design. This may be intentional after all the 3 series is the BMW's American entry level car, and Americans love bland designs for their luxury automobiles (Lexus, Infinity, Volvo). This will most likely pay off for BMW with higher sales numbers.

Maybe when the new M3 debuts the body panels and ground effects will be more aggressive.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

ride365 said:


> i know everyone is posting their photoshop versions, but i still want to post mine. i believe this is what is really under the tape as i've only used actual cues from the spy shot to determine shapes and outlines. the only part i can't decipher is the upper kidney surrounds, so i've left that area neutral. the lower kidneys though are the actual pixels from the photo lightened and smoothened. as much as it doesn't make sense to me, i also believe i show the accurate contour of the headlight. i'm certain of the left and right corners, and there isn't any detail in the photo above or below the headlight to suggest an outline different than what's already showing. maybe there's a lower scallop there i can't see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hmmm...


----------



## Andm99 (Sep 19, 2003)

the front reminds me of a 6er. Must be that big grill and those slightly angled lights that come to a point.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Technic said:


>


That's HOT! I'd gladly wave bye bye to the E46, if the E90 looked like this.


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> That's HOT! I'd gladly wave bye bye to the E46, if the E90 looked like this.


That's a photochopped E46!


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

gtvr6 said:


> I liked some of the other tries, but this one's a no in my book. Sorry.


i think you're missing my point. i didn't make it how i wish it would look--i made it as accurate as possible based on the photo evidence.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Same spy shot in higher res.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I guess we're so used to ugly new designs from BMW, that this one now looks good. It's pretty plain and rather Japanese, but i prefer plain to ugly. I'm sure it'll look better without the camo.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

ride365 said:


>


whoa! looks a little part Acura TSX, part Saab, part Pontiac in the front. weird.
i have a gut feeling (totally uneducated) that the total effect of the final car will be nothing like these spy shots, altho the general shape will probably be about the same. still some time for them to screw around with significant details.



The Roadstergal said:


> That would be cool. :thumbup:
> I saw an E60 at twilight a couple of nights ago, and with the lights on that thing really comes alive - it just sweeps back, highlighting the beautiful angles. So much more dynamic and... in motion, for lack of a better word, than the E39. I'd love to see those lines on a smaller car.


pardon my ignorance, but an E60 is the current 5 right? just checking...
i agree that the Bangle designs really look much much better in motion and at night than standing still. E46 is beautiful in the street, but can look a little stodgy/plain passing me on the highway. the first time i really appreciated the newer 7-series was when one passed me on the Turnpike at sunset, tail lights lit up... the effect was extremely graceful and dynamic as Roadstergal says. same for the current 5 (E60?), not the most beautiful parked car but when one passes you buy the effect is very dynamic. the exception to this is the 6-series, which is just plain ugly to me (looks like part 7, part Camero, part Chrysler Sebring, part god-knows-what).

unfortunately these spy shots look like a hybridization of traditional and Bangle design elements, and as others have pointed out the "compromised" approach could potentially yield something very uninterseting or even ugly.


----------



## brybarrett (Feb 2, 2002)

Kidney design is awful as well as the back is a combination of accord and camry. I am trying to stay postive but I am really having a bad feeling about this design.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Same spy shot in higher res.


Cool, this will keep us Photoshop junkies busy. Thanks, Alex.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

Okay, that high-res pic lends credibility to the CGI most recently in Technic's post, the one with the X3-style headlights. You can see that detail under the tape.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

alee said:


>


Those headlights look about right. But now it's kind of Avalon-ish.  :angel:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:eeps:










*Corrected roundel*


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> :eeps:
> 
> [RED X]


I would say that's it. Except that your roundel is a bit off to the left.

EDIT- You fixed the roundel and hosed my linked image. Grrr....


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> I would say that's it.


Yes, someone, who has already seen it in NYC focus group, acknowledged it too. Well, they may still change a bit here and there, but I don't expect a huge change anymore.

Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> Yes, someone, who has already seen it in NYC focus group, acknowledged it too. Well, they may still change a bit here and there, but I don't expect a huge change anymore.
> 
> Yeah, that's it.


 And I would say that it's not THAT bad. At least the grill and headlights are all on the same plane, nothing is drooping or swooping back. This is, perhaps, the most conservative design out of Bangle and Co yet. It's a small miracle.

Granted, it'll still probably have i-drive.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

:bawling: 


I do like the side mirrors though.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Donnalee said:


> Why do you guys think it will have the 6 series front kidney grills ?? :dunno:
> 
> The spy pics look to me to have the grills like the 5 and 1 series


If you zoom in close at about 300% to 400%, you will see there are clearly 6er style grilles (wide top). You'll make out the heavier shadow outlines which actually interrupt the hood cut-line. The hood cut line will wrap over the bump over each kidney.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Looks like a Lexus and Saab had a baby.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> Is that in effect already? If so you're probably right. I hope there is an exemption for small volume cars like Ferraris.


I thought it applied to 2005 models on, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Donnalee (Dec 13, 2003)

alee said:


> If you zoom in close at about 300% to 400%, you will see there are clearly 6er style grilles (wide top). You'll make out the heavier shadow outlines which actually interrupt the hood cut-line. The hood cut line will wrap over the bump over each kidney.


Sorry but to me the hood line look straight with normal kidneys


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Top 2 arrows show the hinting of the tops of the kidney grills. There are also cues from other spy shots that give this away as well.

Bottom arrow indicates a piece of cladding -- it's there to throw you off... it's not actually there. I'll do a better image of it later... using gimp on Linux right now which is a bit harder to navigate for the contrast control you need.


----------



## Raikkonen (Jan 20, 2004)

I love it!


----------



## NetEngWiz (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

somehow the front grill is starting to remind of Rovers i saw in France... like 10 years ago...
the back looks very Pontiac. yuck.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

NetEngWiz said:


>


This photo really resembles the current Honda Civic but with a pronounced side crease... :thumbdwn:


----------



## fso_BamBam (Dec 9, 2002)

Technic said:


> This photo really resembles the current Honda Civic but with a pronounced side crease... :thumbdwn:


Front or back, doesn't matter. That is one ugly car. You have to do a double take to make sure you're not looking at a Pontiac, especially from the front. :tsk: :thumbdwn:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

It looks like as if the body panels are melting on the chassis. That is what plagued the E60 and E65. Now it's on the E90 too.

Coming to a theather near you soon !


----------



## king of trolls (May 21, 2002)

NetEngWiz said:


>


I like it! :thumbup:


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

NetEngWiz said:


>


Uh-oh, do I detect a hint of Bulbous Bangle Butt in this picture?


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

king of trolls said:


> I like it! :thumbup:


 :rofl:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Yeah in these latest pics, it looks like a Pontiac humped a Honda and we have a new mutt.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

fso_BamBam said:


> Front or back, doesn't matter. That is one ugly car. You have to do a double take to make sure you're not looking at a Pontiac, especially from the front. :tsk: :thumbdwn:


Amen! It's a freakin' turd. I'll reserve passing final judgement when I see it in the flesh, but if that's really it, there is no way that will find it's way into my stable.

The exterior is an amalgamation of everything I find anathema in the automotive world today. And Lord only knows what horrors are in store for us when we really see the interior. But from the looks of the exterior it's truly now a world class car, because with this design the 3er now looks completely just like every car out there, from GM to Honda. OK, so this was nothing really new since the E46 was already evolving towards this direction anyway. But to me this design is ridiculous. Just when I thought Design(absolutely doesn't)Works hit rock bottom, they manage to find a way to keep digging. :tsk: I couldn't warm up to their recent model designs even if I was cremated in them. Well the transformation is now complete, and the Roundel has now become the Roundhell.

Oh, and I'm sorry. IMO it's pretty pathetic if the best you can come up with is "it's not as bad as it could have been". I grew up riding in my uncle's E21. The first 3er I owned was an E30, and I since have owned an E36, and 3 E46's. I had absolutely no problem in falling in love at first image in mags, and then head over heels when I viewed those models in the flesh. Looking at these images there's no way I can envision swapping either my Touring or Sedan for this model. I'm not the type that "gets used" to something. Generally either I like it out of the box, or I don't.

So if this is really the putrid design we are stuck with, then I"m afraid the next 3er I own will either be one of the last E46 M3's, or more likely I'll ride the storm out with what I've got and hope for a major mid-model redesign (chances are slim and none, and slim just left town), or if necessary the E90's successor (more likely).

To put it in biblical perspective; we've had 7 years of plenty, now I'm preparing for 7 years of famine.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

I can't believe almost everyone BUT TD is bashing these cars.

Armageddon has arrived.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> Amen! It's a freakin' turd. I'll reserve passing final judgement when I see it in the flesh, but if that's really it, there is no way that will find it's way into my stable.
> 
> The exterior is an amalgamation of everything I find anathema in the automotive world today. And Lord only knows what horrors are in store for us when we really see the interior. But from the looks of the exterior it's truly now a world class car, because with this design the 3er now looks completely just like every car out there, from GM to Honda. OK, so this was nothing really new since the E46 was already evolving towards this direction anyway. But to me this design is ridiculous. Just when I thought Design(absolutely doesn't)Works hit rock bottom, they manage to find a way to keep digging. :tsk: I couldn't warm up to their recent model designs even if I was cremated in them. Well the transformation is now complete, and the Roundel has now become the Roundhell.
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbup:

UNfortunately, I think car design in general is going to get even worse. The Europeans have Bagle and their pedestrian regulations. The Japanese have their inability to design a non-bland 4 door sedan. Hmmm--- now that I think about it, maybe American car companies are our best hope. Eventually, people are going to get used to horrible design, and there will never be another good looking car. There's nothing in the sedan market that looks good to me now and there probably won't ever be again.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

jgrgnt said:


> Uh-oh, do I detect a hint of Bulbous Bangle Butt in this picture?


You are correct sir. Damn. They could not resist.


----------



## jeffh325 (Mar 15, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> Yeah in these latest pics, it looks like a Pontiac humped a Honda and we have a new mutt.


I see more of a Nissan Sentra than a Honda in there.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

jeffh325 said:


> I see more of a Nissan Sentra than a Honda in there.


Okay pick you favorite Japanese car. 

I'll give Mazda and Subaru a break at least the show some imagination with their designs.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I'll agree that the latest pics look like a Civic, but guess what? The E46 looks like one too, because the Civic has been copying the 3-series since at least 1996.

I really think I like it a lot. It's an almost exact copy of the E46. (Mind you, I _love_ the E46, and have since the camouflage came off it in 1998).

They took the E46 and have thrown in a bit of slab sides (bad), an updated front (pretty good) and the Bangle Butt (so restrained that it almost looks good). I really don't think we could have hoped for anything better at this point.

But, once again I have to say that the best thing about the E90 is that I think this is such a mild restyling that the E46 won't really look outdated. If the E46 has a better trunklid design and more graceful flanks, all the better (because I'm keeping mine  ).


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

robg said:


> You are correct sir. Damn. They could not resist.


I was actually optimistic at first--the bulge wasn't as obvious in the earlier spy photos.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

PhilH said:


> I'll agree that the latest pics look like a Civic, but guess what? The E46 looks like one too, because the Civic has been copying the 3-series since at least 1996.
> 
> I really think I like it a lot. It's an almost exact copy of the E46. (Mind you, I _love_ the E46, and have since the camouflage came off it in 1998).
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly.... thanks for summing it up for me...

(Is this a one way mental telepathy.... if so... your kinda scaring me  )


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

PhilH said:


> ... It's an almost exact copy of the E46...


Yup. A longer front and a tidier butt and some side sculpting.

All the outrage and disparagement. You guys are funny! :rofl:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I think it looks pretty good and knowing BMW they will put some aggressive looking wheels on it and we will have a great looking car.

I must in the minority because for the most part I like the new 5er

*More importantly, when the heck is it coming out ? ?* Does anyone know ?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

AF-RX8 said:


> *More importantly, when the heck is it coming out ? ?* Does anyone know ?


It will be presented to the public in March 2005 in Geneva Motor Show.

So, you have enough time  :angel:


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmmm...I think I like the way this is looking now. Which, for me, is a very good thing. I absolutely hated both the E36 and E46 when they first came out. Took me about 2 years to get over each model introduction. I'm not hating the E90, so that's a good sign for me personally.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> It will be presented to the public in March 2005 in Geneva Motor Show.
> 
> So, you have enough time  :angel:


LOL ... you must be reading my mind :beerchug:


----------



## juansego (Aug 18, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> I think it looks pretty good and knowing BMW they will put some aggressive looking wheels on it and we will have a great looking car.
> 
> I must in the minority because for the most part I like the new 5er
> 
> *More importantly, when the heck is it coming out ? ?* Does anyone know ?


Hi, you're not alone, I think the same :thumbup:

Bye from Spain (it's too hot by the way  )


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

I know we have pics of the interior from an earlier thread, but I was hoping someone would walk up to the window of one of these more recent vehicles to capture a few dash/cabin shots. If for nothing else, to confirm the earlier pics as the real deal.

And, I still think the nose is rather long. The section that includes the A-Pillar forward seems out of proportion to the rest of the car. It kind of has the long nose, short everything else as the Z3 or Z4.


----------



## killajoe (Apr 22, 2004)

*it's a turd*

That is one ugly-ass car. The front looks like it belongs to an Accord coupe - the rear-end might fit on a Sentra. WTF? These guys get paid? The car looks like **** and there's no escaping it. Looks like a E46 with a few changes? Bullsh#t. Take Kim Bessinger and put a turd on her forehead, just a minor change, but oh what a difference. Don't make excuses for it. It's plain-ass ugly.

Thank god I've got my '03 ZHP...


----------



## jumpingmatt (Mar 14, 2003)

*european passenger safety regs*

I _think_ the european passenger safety stuff is for all cars that are new or substantially redesigned cars that enter production after october 2005. Presuming a 3/2005 intro at geneva, I imagine the e90 will go into production at the latest in september 2005, beating the reqs. bmw is going to have a really hard time because the inline 6 engines leave almost no room behind the grill for a crumple zone for passengers...


----------



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

Sorry about the size


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

These are missing the little circular inset light that's been showing up on the taillights of the most recent spy shots. Also, the inner lights look a little different from the autobild drawing, which seemed to match up well with the spy shot showing the crash test facility (or whatever it was).


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

These are photoshops of the lightly disguised E90 from page 6 of this thread. I don't remember seeing them posted anywhere on bimmerfest before, so here you go...


----------



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

PhilH said:


> These are photoshops of the lightly disguised E90 from page 6 of this thread. I don't remember seeing them posted anywhere on bimmerfest before, so here you go...


The M3 Version


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

London Talking said:


> The M3 Version


There's too much photoshop work on that M3 for me to believe that's what it's going to look like. I guess they got the side crease right, but the rest seems like pure speculation.


----------



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

PhilH said:


> There's too much photoshop work on that M3 for me to believe that's what it's going to look like. I guess they got the side crease right, but the rest seems like pure speculation.


I agree.

I think my view (so far) on the E90 was best captured by this poster



fso_BamBam said:


> Wow, listen to everyone: "Not that bad", "Looks OK", "It's starting to grow on me", etc.
> 
> How the mighty have fallen. This is not how I'd hear people talk about BMWs. And I remember the first time I saw an E46, it was about 4 years ago. The car simply looked stunning. I didn't have to grow on me, it wasn't that bad, it wasn't OK, it was a beatiful car the first time I saw it. I dreamed about owning one, until I got my 330ci last year.
> 
> I look at this car, and it simply doesn't do a whole lot for me. I agree that it's not as terrible looking as the E60, although with the rear and side profiles, it resembles an Audi more so than a BMW.


I have been saying for a while now, that although the 3 Series has managed to remain the best looking car in its class since the 1980's, and has always instantly caught my imagination, I have feared that the E46 replacement would be the first to buck this trend.

Although they are only spy pics and photoshops, it has left me flat, and my opinion remains that Bangle should go back to designing Fiats.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

London Talking said:


> I agree.
> 
> I think my view (so far) on the E90 was best captured by this poster
> 
> ...


Completely agree. Everyone is just grateful now when BMW introduces a new model that isn't hhorrific. Actually, if the latest pictures (the purple car) are to be believed, the front-end is quite terrible and one of the worst yet. I appreciate the fact that the British automotive press seems to stick to its guns on the styling and i-drive issues. The American press seems to be changing its tune as of late and is start to say "its not THAT bad". I'm reminded of a 5th Gear episode I saw where they were reviewing the 6 series. They started off the segment with close-ups of various Bangled BMWs with accompanying horror-film music. Quite funny.


----------



## gtvr6 (Apr 19, 2002)

robg said:


> Completely agree. Everyone is just grateful now when BMW introduces a new model that isn't hhorrific. Actually, if the latest pictures (the purple car) are to be believed, the front-end is quite terrible and one of the worst yet. I appreciate the fact that the British automotive press seems to stick to its guns on the styling and i-drive issues. The American press seems to be changing its tune as of late and is start to say "its not THAT bad". I'm reminded of a 5th Gear episode I saw where they were reviewing the 6 series. They started off the segment with close-ups of various Bangled BMWs with accompanying horror-film music. Quite funny.


Can't say I hate it because I haven't seen it undisguised, but I actually think it's not going to be that bad. I has a meaner look than the 5 Series and a far better look than the 7 Series. I'm sure they'll screw something up, but it might not be a bad looking car.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

robg said:


> Completely agree. Everyone is just grateful now when BMW introduces a new model that isn't hhorrific. Actually, if the latest pictures (the purple car) are to be believed, the front-end is quite terrible and one of the worst yet. I appreciate the fact that the British automotive press seems to stick to its guns on the styling and i-drive issues. The American press seems to be changing its tune as of late and is start to say "its not THAT bad". I'm reminded of a 5th Gear episode I saw where they were reviewing the 6 series. They started off the segment with close-ups of various Bangled BMWs with accompanying horror-film music. Quite funny.


I have come to dread opening spy shot threads showing the newest Bangle creation... "MIGHT not be bad looking", "its not THAT bad" is so un-BMW.


----------

